# [BUGS]MIUI Droid 2



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

I didn't see one of these started on this site I figured ill start one up. Before posting bugs make sure you have the most up to date version including the fix which is available in rom manager(not just premium). Here is a few I have seen.

1. Screenshots mak noise like they are working but nothing shows up in gallery. 
2. Alt lock key doesn't work. 
3. Not sure if this is a bug but things like the built-in gallery do not sync with picassa and the built-in music will not sync with music beta.


----------



## T2technology (Jun 11, 2011)

Camera pictures do not show up. File type seems to not register and all I get is a blank file.


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Theme manager changes of boot logo and animation do not change anything. 
Battery does same weird jump as cm7 from about 15 to 5 instantly

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tb110895 (Jun 12, 2011)

Number 3 on your OP is not a bug. Its not supposed to sync with picasa. Get the 3D gallery from the market

Reboot > recovery from the power menu boots you into stock moto recovery rather than CWR
No USB debugging Icon.

That's all I have that you didn't already list


----------



## elvyrorie (Jun 16, 2011)

I may have found another bug, not really sure what to do to fix it. This hasn't happened to me yet, and I've been running this since last weekend. Today, whenever I plug in my usb to the computer, the phone seems to lose its data connection. It still shows it has a connection in the status bar though. Then, after a few minutes of f'ing with the phone to get the data back, it will reboot itself. Like I said, it hasnt happened until today, so I'm still trying to figure out why.

Update: Yeah, I have no idea. I can't seem to make it stop rebooting when I plug it up with usb. I may try to reflash MIUI.


----------

